# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  نمایش اعداد فارسی در HTML

## abbas3zaar

سلام. من یک قالب انگلیسی رو فارسی و راستچین کردم ولی اعداد فارسی نمایش داده نمیشه. فونت هم "ایران سنس سریف" هست. فونت فارسی هست و اینم تگ Head سایت:




```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang="fa">

<head>
    
    <meta charset="utf-8">
    <meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=edge">
    <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1">
    <meta name="description" content="">
    <meta name="author" content="">

    <title>مدیریت سایت</title>
```


html lang=en بود من fa کردم
div warpper سایت رو Dirction rtl دادم
فونت فارسی هم استفاده کردم

مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## سعید کشاورز

اگه از فونت ایران سنس استفاده کردی با سازندش یعنی آقای مسلم ابراهیمی تماس بگیرید راهنمایی میکنن..(البته در صورتی که ازشون خریداری کرده باشین فونت رو) توی سایتش که بری همه این مشکل رو دارن
اما اگه از فونت یکان استفاده کنی مشکلت حل میشه
چون توی فونت یکان اعداد انگلیسی اصلا نداریم و جای اعداد انگلیسی در دل فونت اعداد فارسی وجود داره

----------


## abbas3zaar

> اگه از فونت ایران سنس استفاده کردی با سازندش یعنی آقای مسلم ابراهیمی تماس بگیرید راهنمایی میکنن..(البته در صورتی که ازشون خریداری کرده باشین فونت رو) توی سایتش که بری همه این مشکل رو دارن
> اما اگه از فونت یکان استفاده کنی مشکلت حل میشه
> چون توی فونت یکان اعداد انگلیسی اصلا نداریم و جای اعداد انگلیسی در دل فونت اعداد فارسی وجود داره


فونت تگ BODY رو یکان کردم بازم انگلیسیه!

----------


## سعید کشاورز

در کنار فونت حروف یکان شما باید فونت های yekan number هم قرار بدین.
یه جورایی انگار دو تا فونت میشه..سرچ کن به نتیجه میرسی

----------


## abbas3zaar

> در کنار فونت حروف یکان شما باید فونت های yekan number هم قرار بدین.
> یه جورایی انگار دو تا فونت میشه..سرچ کن به نتیجه میرسی


_ از هرجا یکان رو گرفتم به نتیجه نرسیدم!_

*تصحیح*: یکان رو پیدا کردم. از یک سایت گرفتم فارسی شد.

ایران سنس سریف رو از آقای ابراهیمی میپرسم.

ممنون

----------


## mehdiweber

دوست عزیز..در خط اول کد،بجای<meta charset="utf-8">" />  این کد رو قرار بدید. به احتمال زیاد کار کنه...

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8> :متفکر:

----------


## issiran

> سلام. من یک قالب انگلیسی رو فارسی و راستچین کردم ولی اعداد فارسی نمایش داده نمیشه. فونت هم "ایران سنس سریف" هست. فونت فارسی هست و اینم تگ Head سایت:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <!DOCTYPE html>
> <html lang="fa">
> 
> ...




دوست عزیز ی روش دومی هست بدون اینکه به صفحه utf-8 رو معرفی کنی مشکل زبان فارسی حل میشه
فایل html رو با نوت پد باز کنید و به قسمت save as برید و توی اخرین منوی کشویی encoding رو ، روی utf-8 بذارید و فایل رو ذخیره کنید

----------

